

Hacker News User Base Changed? (plot of user start dates) - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2010/07/hacker-news-user-base-changed.html

======
EzGraphs
Was trying to think of other ways that this could be measured. Maybe by
looking through posts and creating some method of categorizing the urls
referenced (tech sites vs. news sites). Thought maybe that the user's karma
might somehow serve to indicate the relative merit of a post - but only the
current value of karma is available, not the value at the time of the post.

Any other ideas?

~~~
rbanffy
As a calendar, showing September 1993 with an infinite number of days.

------
gojomo
The data might be more vivid as a population pyramid:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_pyramid>

